
Show HN: Awesome lists instant search - netgusto
http://awesome-lists.net
======
netgusto
It's a searchable index of the items of all the "Awesome lists" listed on
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome).

~~~
kevindeasis
Hey netgusto, great work! I'm building an awesome list for full-stack
development and design. If I wanted these to be added to your list do I just
make a pull request?

[0] [https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-
fullstack](https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-fullstack)

[1] [https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-
ui](https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-ui)

~~~
netgusto
Hello kevindeasis,

you'd have to make a pull request to
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
(make sure to read and comply with their contribution guide) since the lists
indexed on [http://awesome-lists.net](http://awesome-lists.net) are obtained
from this repo; once that's done, your lists will be automatically available
on awesome-lists.net (after the next index update).

Nice lists you got here. Watch out for these minor problems though:

* [https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-fullstack](https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-fullstack)
    
    
      * Agular => Angular
      * you should rather use unordered lists IMHO
      * I think links on headings won't be indexed as you expect them to be; could you normalize and put the link in an item just as for the other sections ?
    

* [https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-ui](https://github.com/kevindeasis/awesome-ui)
    
    
      * Some formatting problems on **Font Resource** (bullet points unrecognized)
      * Heading `###Writing` not recognized
      * You should normalize lists and not include wrap list items in paragraphs IMHO
    

Thanks !

~~~
kevindeasis
Awesome, thanks netgusto!

I'll to do that within this week or next week.

